# 2004 A Class B504 Headlights



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

My motorhome is built on the Fiat Alco chassis and I have a question about the roll switch on the dashboard that is used to raise the headlight beams up and down. Is this switch a piece of redundant kit from the original Fiat cab dashboard, or should I be able to raise and lower the height of the headlight beams by using this roll dial switch?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mine has no effect; no adjustment that I've found on the 2007 version


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Many thanks for your quick response. I suspect mine is the same but hopefully someone with a similar version and age will reply.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If it's the same as on my 2000 model then it is a hydraulic system which packs up after a few years. I have to prop the lenses up with small bits of wood as the adjusters will lower the light but not push them back up again.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I had a 2002 B544 classic with rectangular headlights and the up and down control in the cab worked perfectly. It was driven by some kind of motor drive attached to the headlight surround.

If you're headlights don't have a motor drive then I should think the cab control will be redundant.

Also, you might find that if they are specifically UK headlights, when you press UP the headlights go down and visa versa.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Many thanks to both Bill and Harry for your responses. I will have a look tomorrow morning to see if there are any hydraulics or motors attached to the headlight units. Mine are the round style separate sidelight and headlight units. As the headlights and sidelights are not Fiat cab items, but part of the Hymer A-class cab, is it something I should be asking Hymer about?


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We have a 2005 B544 Classic with the same switch and found that the moving part was broken found a second hand one on eBay the head lights have small motors attached which adjust the beam.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mine gave up the ghost several years ago but it's no biggie & I dont miss that facility


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

HarryTheHymer said:


> I had a 2002 B544 classic with rectangular headlights and the up and down control in the cab worked perfectly. It was driven by some kind of motor drive attached to the headlight surround.
> 
> If you're headlights don't have a motor drive then I should think the cab control will be redundant.
> 
> Also, you might find that if they are specifically UK headlights, when you press UP the headlights go down and visa versa.


For what its worth mine is a 2001 fiat ducato lhd and they work superbly :wink:


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Many thanks to Goldwingwer, Vicdicdoc and daffodil for your responses. I managed to look under the bonnet this morning and I cannot see any motor attached to the headlight units, but as I do not know what I am really looking for, sorry, there may or may not be a motor there. I did manage to release the roll switch on the dash and there is a wiring loom attached. I have noted down the part no. and other details, so I will look on-line and see if I can locate a replacement. It is a Sevel part. Regardless of this minor problem, she still passed her annual MOT this morning without any comment or fuss.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Bradshaw47 - I wouldn't bother trying to replace the wheel type adjuster on the dashboard. It would have been connected into the standard Fiat loom as a matter of course even though it doesn't appear to activate/adjust the headlights. If the headlights were the ones that came as standard with the Fiat cab then the adjuster should work as they did with my Hymer Classic which used the original Fiat rectangular headlights.

You obviously have the 90mm dia round Hella lights. I have the same on my current van. I've never ever tried the headlight adjuster on the dashboard with this van so tried it out tonight when it got dark. The A class van is based on a 2009 Fiat Ducato.

And low and behold - nothing happened at all on dipped beam apart from a whirring sound. Perhaps the little motors are still tucked away somewhere but not connected to the Hella headlights.

So I think you are wasting your time trying to get the adjuster to work.

Perhaps you ought to join the UK Hymer Club International - I'm sure someone on there would be able to help/confirm.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you have the Hella (small round) projector lights fitted then the beam adjustment won't work.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Many thanks to HarryTheHymer and gaspode, you are both confirming what Bognor Mike thought was the situation. I am a member of HIC, but never thought of asking the question there. Will do so now but am happy to let this issue be closed. Many thanks to all that responded.


----------

